# I, 20F, Indian, born and living in the US, had a big argument with my dad (55) because of my white BF (21)



## Introvertednarc (Dec 3, 2021)

So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).

I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.

I had a good talk with my mother, though. She understands me, and even admitted that if she would have been born in the US she would have probably gone for a white guy too (my parents' marriage was an arranged one). She asked me to consider not dating white guys until I am finished with college and have a good job or at least as long as I depend on my father's money. She means well but I am really struggling. I have really strong feelings for my BF even though we haven't been together for very long. He is everything I always wanted in a guy. Tall, handsome, funny and kind. On the other hand, I really fear that my dad is following through with his threat.

What do I do? Should I listen to my mother and just finish college first and then date whoever I want? Should I just pretend to break it off? I really feel I can't talk to my dad sensibly about this issue. Any advice from people having similar problems with a very conservative parent?


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Dec 3, 2021)

Why do you care who your daughter's dates anyway? Get rid of her at 18, free her, cut all connections with her


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 3, 2021)

Does every single first generation indian immigrant in US work in IT ?


----------



## Primordial (Dec 3, 2021)

ofc shes from the us


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 4, 2021)

Fucks sake everything in there is rational, espec as the dude is in tech so 99% is Dravidian.

Srs why can't every Indian dude kill themselves and make the world better???


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 4, 2021)

legit feel pain for Indian men their women are so fucking ghastly and entitled. legit never met an Indian woman who wasn't a shrill, uppity fucking cunt. wtf is the white guy thinking lol.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2021)

Isnt this ropefuel for you OP?

I thought you were Indian


----------



## ropemax (Dec 4, 2021)

and they say whites are racist jfl


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 4, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


Basically this was the norm in uni. If your born as a SA male or a EA male that’s sub 8 it’s basically over 4 u


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Isnt this ropefuel for you OP?
> 
> I thought you were Indian


Doesn’t matter, I’m a prettyboy mogger


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Doesn’t matter, I’m a prettyboy mogger


arent you early 20s khhv


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 4, 2021)

Crazy


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ezhartsten said:


> Why do you care who your daughter's dates anyway? Get rid of her at 18, free her, cut all connections with her


Degen fucckin Jew


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> arent you early 20s khhv


I’m severely autistic... idk what you’re implying tbh


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 4, 2021)

> My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF.






> I had a good talk with my mother, though. She understands me, and* even admitted that if she would have been born in the US she would have probably gone for a white guy too *(my parents' marriage was an *arranged one*).



The dad is mad-jelly as hell and is taking out his impotent sexual frustrations and feelings of racial inadequacy with his JBW-obsessed wife on his daughter, jfl  You can tell the daughter doesn't respect her father as a man at all, she only says she'll follow his wishes insofar as he won't cut the money supply off. ABCD Curries really are something else


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 4, 2021)

Blackpill3d said:


> wtf is the white guy thinking lol.



If he's anything like me, he likes easy women with big tits and inferiority kinks who don't shave their pussies


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> arent you early 20s khhv



You can be a pretty boy even into your mid 40s (girls really thirst over Tom Hiddleston rn and use the same language for him as any other teen idol), but it isn't common and requires active maintainence


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Dec 4, 2021)

And yet they still have the nerve to call us white chasing.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 4, 2021)

cool story


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Dec 4, 2021)

Gigasuifuel


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Dec 4, 2021)

Probably larp


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 4, 2021)

Blackpill3d said:


> legit feel pain for Indian men their women are so fucking ghastly and entitled. legit never met an Indian woman who wasn't a shrill, uppity fucking cunt. wtf is the white guy thinking lol.


I have been insulted by Indian girls on 2 separate occasions. For no reason, apart from existing.

First time - A girl in year 11 that I had never even spoken to. Was literally making fun of my appearance to many people behind my back. I never even heard what she was saying. I only heard that it was "so peak" what she was saying about me. Again, I did nothing to her. My FACE induces disgust and ridicule among all. 

Second time - First year of university. On way to canteen and a girl just walks past me and calls me "butterz".

Both were flat as an ironing board with average facial aesthetics.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 4, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> If he's anything like me, he likes easy women with big tits and inferiority kinks who don't shave their pussies


I love using my race to get laid it’s fucked up but I love it. I will never stop abusing it


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 4, 2021)

OverSinceBirth said:


> Probably larp



I feel like you're having trouble with processing the fact that your immutable characteristics have decided your fate even before your born, but alas, there is nothing you can do to become more attractive to your own women save suddenly becoming a White person.

I love how, despite how much they hate us, they still want to mate us.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 4, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I have been insulted by Indian girls on 2 separate occasions. For no reason, apart from existing.
> 
> First time - A girl in year 11 that I had never even spoken to. Was literally making fun of my appearance to many people behind my back. I never even heard what she was saying. I only heard that it was "so peak" what she was saying about me. Again, I did nothing to her. My FACE induces disgust and ridicule among all.
> 
> ...


You probably went to DMU or Aston, it's always the lower IQ Indian girls that speak like this.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 4, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You probably went to DMU or Aston, it's always the lower IQ Indian girls that speak like this.


No I went to a mid-range Russell group.


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Dec 4, 2021)

Link it


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 4, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I have been insulted by Indian girls on 2 separate occasions. For no reason, apart from existing.
> 
> First time - A girl in year 11 that I had never even spoken to. Was literally making fun of my appearance to many people behind my back. I never even heard what she was saying. I only heard that it was "so peak" what she was saying about me. Again, I did nothing to her. My FACE induces disgust and ridicule among all.
> 
> ...


i was insulted by ugly dindu too in hs
not for face but she called me stupid in a group project
i in turn replied "you look like a boy"
and she did lol
disgusting tier acne
smelly
yuck
shut her right up


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 4, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Fucks sake everything in there is rational, espec as the dude is in tech so 99% is Dravidian.
> 
> Srs why can't every Indian dude kill themselves and make the world better???


😶😶😕


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Dec 4, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I have been insulted by Indian girls on 2 separate occasions. For no reason, apart from existing.
> 
> First time - A girl in year 11 that I had never even spoken to. Was literally making fun of my appearance to many people behind my back. I never even heard what she was saying. I only heard that it was "so peak" what she was saying about me. Again, I did nothing to her. My FACE induces disgust and ridicule among all.
> 
> ...


Brutal butterz is like butterface or butt ugly


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 4, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


Holyfuck. It became more brutal the more I continued to read. Hate indians because of their short stature poo skin and ugly faces (penises probably too but couldn't tell dad lol).

And the mom agreed!? Fucking BROOOOTAL. If this doesn't get you blackpilled nothing will


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 5, 2021)

JUST BE WHITE IS SUPERIOR STOP COPING WHITE ARE ABOVE EVERYONE

Bruh the memes write themselves 

Found her on reddit


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 5, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i was insulted by ugly dindu too in hs
> not for face but she called me stupid in a group project
> i in turn replied "you look like a boy"
> and she did lol
> ...


Lol I not been insulted by a curry whore, but I been told by one a few weeks ago why don't u ever date Indian girls? Maybe then u won't be so fucked up, u r half Indian anyway?? I dont mean fob girls, like normal girls here?

Admittedly she is very attractive, has like 100k insta followers, and she's a Dr, and he insta says she is a 'model' but I told her even here less than 5% of them are attractive, and the ones that are are mentally totally fucked up and the most insuferable entitled bitches alive. 

She then said I hate my own race (I don't, I have zero problem with Latin, Afghan, or Persian girls). When I pointed out she has never dated an Indian guy she said that's cos Indian guys are stuck in the 16th century with their misogyny so totally different...


----------



## 0Ace0 (Dec 5, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> JUST BE WHITE IS SUPERIOR STOP COPING WHITE ARE ABOVE EVERYONE
> 
> Bruh the memes write themselves
> 
> ...


People actually take time out to LARP as curries? 


Chinacurry said:


> Lol I not been insulted by a curry whore, but I been told by one a few weeks ago why don't u ever date Indian girls? Maybe then u won't be so fucked up, u r half Indian anyway?? I dont mean fob girls, like normal girls here?
> 
> Admittedly she is very attractive, has like 100k insta followers, and she's a Dr, and he insta says she is a 'model' but I told her even here less than 5% of them are attractive, and the ones that are are mentally totally fucked up and the most insuferable entitled bitches alive.
> 
> She then said I hate my own race (I don't, I have zero problem with Latin, Afghan, or Persian girls). When I pointed out she has never dated an Indian guy she said that's cos Indian guys are stuck in the 16th century with their misogyny so totally different...


The misogyny thing is a cover-up, the reason she wont go for curries is because theyre short, weak and recessed and also lowest status


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 5, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> JUST BE WHITE IS SUPERIOR STOP COPING WHITE ARE ABOVE EVERYONE
> 
> Bruh the memes write themselves
> 
> ...



I'd bet the farm that she has racial degradation fantasies and masturbates to being a whore for BWC--For hierarchy obsessed Indians, nothing else will do (indeed, it's amazing how many low-status White men go to a place like Bengal and end up marrying high caste Kayastha girls jfl)

e.g









Talking with this Indian girl online whose dad has a networth of 100 million


I found out her dad is worth 100 million dollars and is a member of the top caste system in India. Not sure what I should do should I try to marry into money... She is really into me.




looksmax.org


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 5, 2021)

It is easy to tell its a larp, but regardless this is what 99% of indian woman think of indian men. Its so fucking over for indians, I feel bad


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 5, 2021)

The entire thread is clearly written by some racebaiting larper.


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 5, 2021)

Highly likely this is top tier larp, that being said this is still pretty much the way western born and raised brown girls of descent feel about brown men. For them, the only kind of brown guy they want is a lightskin chadpreet that passes off more as a Persian or med than he does Indian. Think John Abraham, the guy who my sister was so obsessed with, she literally drew a portrait of him for *fun, *not for homework or anything, for *FUN. *


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 5, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> The entire thread is clearly written by some racebaiting larper.



yep pretty much 💯

lmao if you believe an actual female wrote that and not some bored incel.

Women don't ever dare to mention race as the reason why they chose to date a specific tall white guy.Instead they just say some shit like "our personaliities are just so compatible teeheeee" Don't believe me ? Listen to how women actually justify themselves dating a particular guy lol 2:08


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Dec 5, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Highly likely this is top tier larp,






BrendioEEE said:


> The entire thread is clearly written by some racebaiting larper.






OverSinceBirth said:


> Probably larp






Yliaster said:


> Women don't ever dare to mention race as the reason why they chose to date a specific tall white guy.





Denial, no longer just the longest river in Al-Misr:














Apparently they don't want a Chinese baby, either (You can have an *extremely* lucrative career in Asia as a sperm donor if you are blue-eyed over 5'9, and come from an English-speaking country--basically, the bare minimum to ensure that you never have to work again):










Look, I know it sucks that some people have to be the Shudras while others get to be Savarna, but that's just how life is: It works in politically correct eschelons that we attempt to silence, either with fallacious reasoning or violence, if only because we know them to be self-evident.


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 5, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Denial, no longer just the longest river in Al-Misr:
> 
> View attachment 1427542
> 
> ...



No one is denying that this isn't a real phenomena, it's just the way that if you've ever been on the internet for more than two days you can tell when reddit posts are LARPS.


----------



## oldcelloser (Dec 7, 2021)

ok can you guys stop with these reddit faggot shit larps?
its boring, its usually feminist -soy complaining/ emotionalism and it doesnt help anyone, certainly not the OP
its also not" lookism " related at all and shouldnt belong on this site
stupid as fuck


----------



## Chadeep (Dec 8, 2021)

I wish I was Indo Nordic like @AcneScars


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 8, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


haha nice larp


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 8, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> I wish I was Indo Nordic like @AcneScars


I'm 0 PSL teratruecel deformed


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Dec 8, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Degen fucckin Jew


Why bother raising her at all then right? The iq of this forum. He probably thinks his being based


----------



## Lihito (Dec 8, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fucking brootal


----------



## Lihito (Dec 8, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


I want to fucking kill myself if this is real. To all curry guys on this forum my condolences i dont know how you guys cope and most of you are low inhib prolly cause of curcumin tbh


----------



## Lihito (Dec 8, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> JUST BE WHITE IS SUPERIOR STOP COPING WHITE ARE ABOVE EVERYONE
> 
> Bruh the memes write themselves
> 
> ...


Smells Like LARP but im prolly coping


----------



## Lihito (Dec 8, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Denial, no longer just the longest river in Al-Misr:
> 
> View attachment 1427542
> 
> ...



We need islam to kill these Indian feminists. Their religious books have cucks and bulls


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 8, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> So, as the title says, my dad and I had a heated discussion because of my new boyfriend. I met him through college a couple months ago and we really clicked right away. The problem is, my dad is super conservative even though he has lived in the States for the past 25 years or so. When he found out that I have a white boyfriend, he got really mad. He always wanted me to marry an Indian guy and he cannot understand why I would "date outside my race", especially, he said, as there are a lot of Indian guys in our city and our social circle (he is quite big in tech).
> 
> I tried to explain to him that I am just not attracted to Indian guys. I tried to avoid going into specifics out of fear of hurting his feelings but he really pressed me. So I truthfully said that I find them unattractive because most of them are short, don't have nice facial features, and yeah, I also said that I am not fond of the skin color. My dad found this outrageous and accused me of hating our own people which is not at all true. I love my parents and my brothers, it is purely about sexual attraction. I started to cry and said some nasty things which I regret now. My dad said that he will consider not supporting me financially anymore and have me move out of our house if I continue the relationship with my BF. I am hoping that he didn't really mean it and said it out of anger but somehow I feel that he might after all. This was two days ago, and we haven't really talked since.
> 
> ...


Sounds like her father needs complete control over her. Obviously. And/or not very good, or feel confident in a potential confrontation with a white guy that may, or may not, whip his Indian ass. It happens. If she continues on that route, he may disconnect her from the inheritance but later on add her back. But if something happens during that difficult time, she's fucked. If I was her, I would lose the guy and date older white men her father's age and see how he feels about that.

"Hey, dad, what's up?" The older Chad attempts a befriending of the father.

"Um...you look older than me, sir." The father's disturbed.

"Ugh. Tell me about it. Last night, when she was grinding my face and sucking on my balls, I thought about that. Am I too old for her? Right? Ugh."


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 8, 2021)

Over for indiancels


----------



## Titbot (Dec 21, 2021)

Brutal based dad for cutting her half. Her fucking genes are the reason why Indian men are subhuman. Indians girls without makeup have terrible bug eyes. They pass their shit on to their kids


----------

